

Re-generative medicine: Man re-grows fingertip and fingernail - tmm1
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2008/03/22/sunday/main3960219.shtml

======
juanpablo
Is this for real? For some reason looks like spam to me or an April's fools
bad joke.

------
mhb
Longer story: <http://www.esquire.com/features/esquire-100/pigfinger1007>

